# BMW Merino leather



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Anyone know what type of leather (BMW Merino) this is - and how best to clean / maintain it ?

Just picked up car and loving the look, would like to keep it like this.
Cheers

Rob


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

I think it's semi analine like my Lexus, I just use Dr Leather wipes, leaves a nice Matt finish. I protect with dye block


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Auto LeatherGuard to protect
Auto Maintain for a regular surface clean
Auto Foam for a yearly deep clean
This will keep your leather in the best condition and prevent build up of sheen and dirt.
All products will keep your leather to the original finish.
Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

ah234 said:


> I think it's semi analine like my Lexus, I just use Dr Leather wipes, leaves a nice Matt finish. I protect with dye block


Merino is definitely semi aniline. Any cleaner should be OK, im using Dodo Juice and its fine on my Lexus seats


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I have merino in my e90 and use the Dr leather wipes with good effect


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

If it is semi aniline it would be slightly absorbent which I don't think this is.
Semi Aniline us a much misused term but many manufacturers use it to make their leather sound more superior. Generally speaking it would not be used in any cars unless they are very high end or custom made 
If it is absorbent in any way then specialist cleaners would need to be used.
You can test with a foam cleaner. If the foam sits on the surface you can use it to deep clean. If the leather does absorb at all then you would need to use a non detergent cleaner to topical clean rather than deep clean
Hope this helps 
Judyb


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

judyb said:


> If it is semi aniline it would be slightly absorbent which I don't think this is.
> Semi Aniline us a much misused term but many manufacturers use it to make their leather sound more superior. Generally speaking it would not be used in any cars unless they are very high end or custom made
> If it is absorbent in any way then specialist cleaners would need to be used.
> You can test with a foam cleaner. If the foam sits on the surface you can use it to deep clean. If the leather does absorb at all then you would need to use a non detergent cleaner to topical clean rather than deep clean
> ...


The merino is definitely semi aniline - it does absorb a little bit in the water test.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ah234 said:


> I think it's semi analine like my Lexus, I just use Dr Leather wipes, leaves a nice Matt finish. I protect with dye block


Forgive my ignorance, but what is a dye block?


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what is a dye block?


http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/dr-leather-dye-block.html

I didn't know it existed until my beige seats kept becoming blue 
It's really good


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ah234 said:


> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/dr-leather-dye-block.html
> 
> I didn't know it existed until my beige seats kept becoming blue
> It's really good


Thanks for the link fella, I have read that it needs 12 hours to dry:doublesho, it will be difficult for me as my car is a daily drive., I couldn't spare 12 hours with the car off the road.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what is a dye block?


If your new car has light coloured leather SB, definitely invest in some of the dye block. It will prevent the dye from your jeans staining the light coloured leather seats.

Clever stuff I reckon.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies said:


> If your new car has light coloured leather SB, definitely invest in some of the dye block. It will prevent the dye from your jeans staining the light coloured leather seats.
> 
> Clever stuff I reckon.
> 
> ...


I just remembered Cooks, my M2 will have black Decota leather, phew!, still dye block is a great invention. :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I just remembered Cooks, my M2 will have black Decota leather, phew!, still dye block is a great invention. :thumb:


Good job SB - crisis averted lol. Though you might need to spray some on your bum lol.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Good job SB - crisis averted lol. Though you might need to spray some on your bum lol.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


With the size of my bum, I will need a crate of them. :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Does Ltt send out tankers lol. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Thanks for the link fella, I have read that it needs 12 hours to dry:doublesho, it will be difficult for me as my car is a daily drive., I couldn't spare 12 hours with the car off the road.


Shouldn't be an issue with black  but I don't think it takes 12 hours. Will check the instruction tomorrow but almost certain it was apply and wait for it to dry (which only took a few mins) and it will leave an oem finish


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

LTT Auto LeatherGuard will be a great protector for a 'semi aniline' 
This is also a dye blocking product on pale coloured leather but in this instance will help keep the leather clean and stop any spillages from being absorbed even on a black leather where dye transfer is not really an issue.
You can then use Auto Maintain which will keep the surface clean but also add to the protection
Hope this helps 
Judyb


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Thanks for the link fella, I have read that it needs 12 hours to dry:doublesho, it will be difficult for me as my car is a daily drive., I couldn't spare 12 hours with the car off the road.


No it doesn't take 12 hours to dry! It dries quickly, but it is best to leave it to cure overnight (i.e. 12 hours) to get maximum benefit.

Rgds

Dr Leather


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

judyb said:


> LTT Auto LeatherGuard will be a great protector for a 'semi aniline'
> This is also a dye blocking product on pale coloured leather but in this instance will help keep the leather clean and stop any spillages from being absorbed even on a black leather where dye transfer is not really an issue.
> You can then use Auto Maintain which will keep the surface clean but also add to the protection
> Hope this helps
> Judyb


Hi Judy, bit of a thread resurrection.... 

Would like to pop over to buy a couple of kits (friend has also bought a BMW), what are opening hours ?

Rob


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi - thanks for that - our offices are open Monday - Friday 9.00am - 5.00pm
We will be happy to help 
Cheers
Judyb


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

judyb said:


> Hi - thanks for that - our offices are open Monday - Friday 9.00am - 5.00pm
> We will be happy to help
> Cheers
> Judyb


Hi Judy,

was great to met you today and get the advice for keeping the cars interior nice. Really appreciate it.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

No problem Rob it was nice to meet you too you are welcome anytime - sorry we were a bit hectic today but always great to meet new clients 
Cheers
Judyb


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

I guess I'm OK using all this stuff on my steering wheel too ?


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes that will be a great way of keeping it in good condition 
Cheers
Judyb


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Can I just check Ive got this right...

before I start on my interior

First Clean leather with Ultra foam
Then use The Ultra protect 
- twice a year ?

Clean as I want using Auto maintain - maybe fortnightly or monthly ??

Cheers

Rob


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

That's right 
Cheers
Judyb


----------



## Turks (Sep 5, 2009)

I have Soft Black Nappa Leather in my X5 and Merino in my M5 (just purchased). The leather in the X5 is significantly more shiny than that in the M5. Of course it is much older, but I'm sure that the reason is actually taking the X5 for Valet and they are using cheap aerosol products which are leaving a film or coating on the leather. 

How can I cut this back to the original? Same as above using Ultra Foam, then Protect? 

Also, do I need to do similar in the M5 to maintain it, or skip straight to the Protect? 


Thanks, 
Turks.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Deep clean with Auto Foam and it should get you back to the original, then protect to help keep it that way.
We recommend deep cleaning all leather once or twice a year before re protecting and then carrying on with the Auto Maintain
This process should keep your leather with the correct sheen and in the best condition 
Cheers
Judyb


----------



## Turks (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Judyb - i'll get onto your webshop and get myself a stocking filler! 

Turks.


----------

